# Review: Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM via TDP



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 13, 2015)

```
Bryan at The-Digital-Picture has completed his review of the inexpensive and overachieving EF 50mm f/1.8 STM.</p>
<p>From The-Digital-Picture:</p>
<blockquote><p>It is easy to love a lens with perfect optical quality, best-available AF and first-class build quality. Start dropping any of those attributes and size, weight and price concessions are expected with the amount of the price concession being the all-important factor for many. In this case, the price concession is very substantial, easily making the 50 STM Canon’s lowest priced lens. This ultra-low price, combined with an extremely light weight (only Canon’s pancake lenses and the 50mm f/1.8 II are lighter), very small size (only Canon’s pancake lenses are shorter) and impressive stopped down image sharpness, immediately (and unsurprisingly) launched the Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM Lens to the pinnacle of Canon’s best seller list. <a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-50mm-f-1.8-STM-Lens.aspx" target="_blank">Read the full review</a></p></blockquote>
<p><strong>Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM $125: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1143786-REG/canon_0570c002_ef_50mm_f_1_8_stm.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/kwid/dustin" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA5018STM.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1G4pXQv" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></p>
```


----------



## Dfunk99 (Jul 13, 2015)

I think that is a great review. I got my 50mm 1.8II back in 2003 for $69.00. Last fall, the day after I had been out shooting with it, I was about to take a photograph & noticed the lens wouldn't focus at all. When I got the camera & lens down to look at it, the lens came apart in 2 pieces, in my hands. I wound up throwing it away. I have yet to replace it, but maybe some day I will check out the new STM model.


----------



## Sabaki (Jul 13, 2015)

Bryan is my go-to guy for reviews. 

But this lens isn't for me. If it's decently sharp from f/2.8, I can stick to my 24-70 f/2.8 L II.


----------



## tianxiaozhang (Jul 13, 2015)

My new favourite lens.. even f/1.8 works for me.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Jul 14, 2015)

It's a great little lens. I put on a 49-52mm ring adapter and now it's interchangeable with my other two 52mm filtered lenses. It's consistently like what everyone is saying about it. Fine enough at 1.8/2.2 for portraits and blurred images. Great at 2.8 and beyond. Consider that on an apsc camera, you have to typically spend $200-500 for their fast 35mm equivalent normal lens, and it makes this 50 a steal on full frame. Very good colour rendition too, but that's fairly typical Canon.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm thinking of picking one up for my 5D3 both to hold me over until a 50/1.2 II (fortunately one is rumored) - and to be a light walk-around lens. It's not quite as light as the 40 pancake, but it's not too much heavier.


----------



## Ladislav (Jul 14, 2015)

I bought it just to try if 50mm prime is for me and so far I'm really satisfied. There is hardly any other Canon lens which could be considered as a better "value for money". I may replace it in the future for something more fancy but right now it delivers much more than I expected for its price.


----------



## clicstudio (Jul 14, 2015)

I bought one couple of months ago when it was on special for $100. 
I have used the expensive 50mm 1.2L and also the 50mm 1.4. 
I must say I love this lens. I am using it more and more on my 1DX. Exclusively at 1.8. 
I love the brightness of it and the bokeh is smooth and vintage looking. 
I forgot how natural images look compared to my 24-70 2.8L II.
Since it doesn't have an USM, using the lens on Servo focus is tricky. I use Ai Focus and have to slow down my way of shooting so the lens will lock in focus.
Even like that, half of the images are a little off or not focused at all but that is expected and it adds to the more real feel of the photos. 
I used it for video 3 times already and it just rocks! Yesterday I did a candle lit video and I was very impressed with the results. 
I've been trying to write about my happy experience with this lens for a while but didn't find the time. So this review kind of pushed me to do so. 
For the money, it's a bargain. Just don't expect super accurate focusing but that's no problem for me. 
Cheers


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jul 14, 2015)

i love mine 

9W9A2452-1 by Bigz Ant, on Flickr


9W9A2454-1 by Bigz Ant, on Flickr


9W9A2494-1 by Bigz Ant, on Flickr


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sabaki said:


> Bryan is my go-to guy for reviews.
> 
> But this lens isn't for me. If it's decently sharp from f/2.8, I can stick to my 24-70 f/2.8 L II.


It is not my most used focal lenght (I had sold 4 50mm lens including 1.2L and 1.4), I normally go wider or longer in FF. But, I got it because it was inexpensive and if needed it's in my bag when I am with my 16-35mm f4L IS, and it doesn't add weight.
Despite this, I found that my copy is sharp in the center at f1.8 and gets even sharper by f2.8 with acceptable sharpness by the mid and borders. Really a keeper lens


----------

